# X3 Headlight H_ll



## Groshala (Jan 14, 2021)

I have a 2007 X3 with adaptive zenon headlights. About 6 months ago the left front low beam went out. I replaced the light bulb but still out. So I read that the most common issue was the light control module. The manufacturer's code on mine is 3 451 529. I found a used one on Ebay and it worked for about 2 months before having its own issues (Right high beam stayed on even with the car shutoff). So I spent the money for a new LCM at my local BMW dealer and installed it last night. Turned the ignition on and the left headlight was working. Decided to try the bright lights and the light went out. Now the left light is on temporarily as I turn the ignition but then goes out immediately.

So I am guessing I have mis-diagnosed the problem from the beginning. Any thoughts or suggestions on other things to try would be greatly appreciated.


----------

